# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  как привязать договор А к счету А а договор Б к счету Б по оному контрагенту?

## crow83

как привязать договор А к счету А а договор Б к счету Б по оному контрагенту?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> как привязать договор А к счету А а договор Б к счету Б по оному контрагенту?


А что не получается?

----------


## crow83

> А что не получается?


у нас контрагент допустим есть у него есть два договора. один договор с одним расчетным счетом второй договор с гос заказом.  приходится выбирать вручную то есть ставить основной на который мы хотим.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> у нас контрагент допустим есть у него есть два договора. один договор с одним расчетным счетом второй договор с гос заказом.  приходится выбирать вручную то есть ставить основной на который мы хотим.


Без доработки не получится. Можно написать расширение, которое будет использовать дополнительные реквизиты справочника "Договоры", в которые следует внести соответствующий расчетный счет контрагента. В этом случае в основную конфигурацию никаких изменений вносить не придется. Цена вопроса - в фрилансе.

----------

